# Moon uncovered for a few minutes.



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Took a few minutes to realize what I was looking at.










LARGER


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW... I love the detail of the impact craters!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Great shot*

How about some details?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> How about some details?


Old manual 600mm lens and a tc300 teleconverter. 
Tripod of course. 
Tricks are being able to shoot mirror up with the D200. 
Letting the camera vibrations settle down for 10-15 seconds before releasing the shutter, using a remote release, windless night helps.

One thing I found I like for the moon is the "clarity" slider in PS elements raw converter. Not sure what it does exactly but it seems to increase contrast at the edges of things without ruining the whole picture a little sharpening, resized, cropped and that's about it.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Another great moon shot Arlon. I had the same problem trying to use the mirror up function on my D200. The problem is you can't use the timed release and the mirror up at the same time so you have to have the remote cord, which I don't have. I found out though that if you are using the mirror up, after you push the release to raise the mirror, if you just do nothing and wait 30 seconds, the shutter will then release on its own and take the shot.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.
James, I use a generic release that was $12 on ebay. I've used it quite a few times and no problems.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it with a cord that has to be attached to the camera? Can you give any details on the brand or where to find it. $12 is a far cry better than what I am seeing available from Nikon. I have the little wireless remote that works on my D40 but I have not found anything like that for the D200.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's a *FULL* size image for anyone that's interested:
FULL_SIZE

James, just do an ebay search for "d200 remote" you'll find them. The generic does not have the screw down locking ring like the Nikon but it's also $60 chaeper..


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW! very nice shot


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Oustanding shot Arlon!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, what Charles said.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Now THAT is a moon shot to be proud of.....

Let's see 600 mm x 3.00 is 1800 mm equivalent times the 1.5 factor or so of your camera... Is that really 2700 mm effective???
OK i am seriously impressed...


Hmmm I wonder if I can stack another 1.7 converter on top of my regular converter..that would still only get me up to 1254 effective...a mere pittance compared to 2700 mm effective...

regards, Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rich, it's only 600x2x1.5. Thats not too bad. Any more than 1200 and it would be really hard to keep it in the field of view. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you going to be able to get a shot of MARS in the next day or two? It's suppose to be the closet to earth until 2278 I believe....this moon shot is awesome!!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the positive comments. 

The mars thing is an "urban legend" it's closest approach was actually a few years ago. That email just goes back around with the year changed every year. Pure hoax..


----------

